

1 bitcoin is now worth 8.4 USD - rheide
https://www.mtgox.com/

======
eqdw
Here's hoping this price stays this high for at least a month. That'll give me
enough time to pay off my shiny new graphcis card

------
zecho
What's the digital equivalent of tulipmania?

If only there was a market to short the hell out of these.

~~~
grondilu
You CAN short it.

1\. borrow some bitcoins on #bitcoin-otc 2\. sell them on MtGox 3\. wait for
the rate to decrease 4\. buy som bitcoins at a now very low rate 5\. pay back
your debt 6\. profit

